# Pics of my 19" Sagitta reps on the car...



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

Finally got em' on, went with 235/35/19 Conti Extreme contact DW. Seems like a VERY good tire so far...
waiting on spacers


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks really nice. did you put springs on your cc? how exactly did you tint your taillights with the glass stainer - specifically, avoid getting the stainer on the taillight circles and is it removable?

sorry 1 more lol, how did you make the chrome on the sides of your car black?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Man those look really good keep it up


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks very nice


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sickness :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

thechase said:


> Finally got em' on, went with 235/35/19 Conti Extreme contact DW. Seems like a VERY good tire so far...
> waiting on spacers


Damn-it man! I want those wheels. I love the look.

Are you lowered? It looks like it, but it looks like only just a tad. If so, how did you lower such a little bit?

Also... are these OEM Wheels plus? Or where did you get em?

Sorry for so many questions... but thats the look I am after!:thumbup:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

looks great. what are you lowered on?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks great. Really love the mirrors too. :thumbup:


----------



## tsmith05081982 (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks good man! They look similar but different.. I'm trying to figure out the diff in those and my sagittas... I think my spokes are a little wider maybe?


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

tsmith05081982 said:


> Looks good man! They look similar but different.. I'm trying to figure out the diff in those and my sagittas... I think my spokes are a little wider maybe?


That's why they're called reps...


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

are those ET 41?


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Looks great dude. I love em on Black CCs.


----------



## tsmith05081982 (Nov 15, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> That's why they're called reps...


No doubt of that. I think they look good, I was just noticing the differences.


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

looking good! where did you get the mirror caps?


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

ttbarks said:


> Looks really nice. did you put springs on your cc? how exactly did you tint your taillights with the glass stainer - specifically, avoid getting the stainer on the taillight circles and is it removable?
> 
> sorry 1 more lol, how did you make the chrome on the sides of your car black?


1. H&R sport springs, stock shocks. Rides perfect with the 19's, like crap with the 17's
2. 1/2" tan masking tape, follow the circle. Not removable really but 3m adhesive remover will take it off if you mess up.
3. The chrome trim was sprayed on the car with OEM rattle can from dealer. A real PITA


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Man those look really good keep it up





earnhardtfan77 said:


> Looks very nice





kyle1 said:


> Sickness :thumbup:


Thanks!



jspirate said:


> Damn-it man! I want those wheels. I love the look.
> 
> Are you lowered? It looks like it, but it looks like only just a tad. If so, how did you lower such a little bit?
> 
> ...


Lowered on H&R's, it actually looks much lower in person. Only 1/2" higher than when I had my coils on

Yup OEMwheels+...if you can't beat em', join em'!


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

very handsome, excellent contrast for the dark color. where did you get your front turn lenses?


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

tsmith05081982 said:


> Looks good man! They look similar but different.. I'm trying to figure out the diff in those and my sagittas... I think my spokes are a little wider maybe?


That is correct and obviously, the color :thumbup:



TJEli said:


> are those ET 41?


My reps are ET 45, I will be spacing with 5mm in rear, 8mm front


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

BoostedCC-R said:


> looking good! where did you get the mirror caps?


Thanks! Info on the caps- http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5126339


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Great looking car, came out awesome.:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Two more One other question for ya... yo got Contis, so:
1. You didn't get those tires from OEM Wheels or did you?
2. How is the noise level on those Conits? I hate noise tires.

Thanks


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Two more One other question for ya... yo got Contis, so:
> 1. You didn't get those tires from OEM Wheels or did you?
> 2. How is the noise level on those Conits? I hate noise tires.
> 
> Thanks


I did not get the tires from OEMwheels+, I looked into it but the prices were not great for me.
The tires seem to be quiet for a UHP tire, lots of reviews and comparos on Tirerack.com, seemed to be the best tire for the money. 

Side note-the combo on this car now, H&R springs/19's/Conti extreme is one of the best riding/handling sport sedans I've driven. Better than my wifes 2010 5 series w/ sport pack:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sarmale89 (Dec 15, 2010)

thechase said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yup OEMwheels+...if you can't beat em', join em'!


I'm considering getting some AMG replicas for my Phaeton. Now that you've had these wheels for some time now, care to comment on the quality? Any issues with them? In looking into "OEM Wheels Plus", I've found many people willing to give generic "Chinese replicas suck" opinions, but haven't really heard from any real customers. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Bobby


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

thechase said:


> Side note-the combo on this car now, H&R springs/19's/Conti extreme is one of the best riding/handling sport sedans I've driven. Better than my wifes 2010 5 series w/ sport pack:thumbup::thumbup:


I couldn't agree more. Its the perfect mix of performance and comfort. Its exactly what I would expect to find on a comfort coupe. Its the way VW should have made it to start with.

I love this car. I guess thats why my wife thinks I am leaving her for my CC. :sly:


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

Sarmale89 said:


> I'm considering getting some AMG replicas for my Phaeton. Now that you've had these wheels for some time now, care to comment on the quality? Any issues with them? In looking into "OEM Wheels Plus", I've found many people willing to give generic "Chinese replicas suck" opinions, but haven't really heard from any real customers. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Bobby


The wheels seem to be of good quality, not OEM mind you but good. A couple things were a very small issue, factory center caps did not fit (okay tho, came with aftermarket VW caps) and a couple casting marks on the back side of the spokes. That said, I am 100% happy with my $700 Sagittas!
I have owned a lot of replica wheels and have not had any major issues. My advise is to stick with "monoblock" replica's i.e. no fake bolts or two or three piece look wheels.


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

jspirate said:


> I couldn't agree more. Its the perfect mix of performance and comfort. Its exactly what I would expect to find on a comfort coupe. Its the way VW should have made it to start with.
> 
> I love this car. I guess thats why my wife thinks I am leaving her for my CC. :sly:


Yup for sure! My favorite car to date, out of 13 VW/Audi's including my beloved S4:thumbup:


----------



## Sarmale89 (Dec 15, 2010)

thechase said:


> The wheels seem to be of good quality, not OEM mind you but good. A couple things were a very small issue, factory center caps did not fit (okay tho, came with aftermarket VW caps) and a couple casting marks on the back side of the spokes. That said, I am 100% happy with my $700 Sagittas!
> I have owned a lot of replica wheels and have not had any major issues. My advise is to stick with "monoblock" replica's i.e. no fake bolts or two or three piece look wheels.


Thanks for the insight. Here are the one's I'm considering for my 2004 Phaeton W12.










Bobby


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

Sarmale89 said:


> Thanks for the insight. Here are the one's I'm considering for my 2004 Phaeton W12.
> 
> Bobby


Looks great, consider your solution for center caps. VW caps will not fit, the Mercedes caps are much bigger, I believe 75mm. For my last set of Mercedes reps, I made the caps by using the 75mm blanks that came with, then bought metal VW "decals" off Ebay the same size. Then, 3m taped them on. Worked great!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

thechase said:


> Looks great, consider your solution for center caps. VW caps will not fit, the Mercedes caps are much bigger, I believe 75mm. For my last set of Mercedes reps, I made the caps by using the 75mm blanks that came with, then bought metal VW "decals" off Ebay the same size. Then, 3m taped them on. Worked great!


I think I am finally sold on these Sagitta 19" reps. This looks really good.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

These reps look like a cross between the real deal and the Visions...no?
:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

The MIRRORS!! I've been planning to do the same thing to mines but was unsure of how it would turn out in execution. This seals it. I'm doing it. Did you paint yours or are they an OEM replacement of some sort?


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

AsianDude said:


> These reps look like a cross between the real deal and the Visions...no?
> :thumbup:



Similar, but the Visions have the lug holes on the outside of the spoke, with a MUCH smaller "V"
I think the silver color of the reps makes them look different. If they were the oem gunmetal color you could not tell the difference IMO:beer: Funny enough, I almost bought the oem Sagittas, but was going to have them powder coated silver, to look like this:











A few months later, the reps came out. Problem solved!


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

ChrisArmoun said:


> The MIRRORS!! I've been planning to do the same thing to mines but was unsure of how it would turn out in execution. This seals it. I'm doing it. Did you paint yours or are they an OEM replacement of some sort?



Again, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5126339


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks good... needs some spacers and it would look perfect.


----------



## Tregged (Jun 26, 2006)

thechase said:


> Side note-the combo on this car now, H&R springs/19's/Conti extreme is one of the best riding/handling sport sedans I've driven. Better than my wifes 2010 5 series w/ sport pack:thumbup::thumbup:


YES! That's what I wanted to hear. I'm coming to a CC from a 2008 535i w/sport pkg, and I plan on adding the H&R sport springs. Thanks for adding that!


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Do the BMWs have run-flats?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

AsianDude said:


> Do the BMWs have run-flats?


Most do, but not all.


----------



## pdunk25 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am just about to pull the trigger on the Sagitta reps from OEM wheels plus. One question, do I

need to get the spaces that they offer in order to get the wheels to fit properly?

Spacers in question: http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/5mm-5x112-66-6-spacers-pair.html

thanks for the help.


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

pdunk25 said:


> I am just about to pull the trigger on the Sagitta reps from OEM wheels plus. One question, do I
> 
> need to get the spaces that they offer in order to get the wheels to fit properly?
> 
> ...


You don't have to, but it will push the wheels out to where the oem Sagitta's would be, at 41mm.
With those spacers, you would be at 40mm. Some say you can run 5mm spacers with stock lug bolts. Others say you need extended:sly: I'm going to run 5mm spacers in the rear on stock bolts, 8mm in front with extended bolts. Hope for the best!


----------



## pdunk25 (Sep 16, 2010)

thechase said:


> You don't have to, but it will push the wheels out to where the oem Sagitta's would be, at 41mm.
> With those spacers, you would be at 40mm. Some say you can run 5mm spacers with stock lug bolts. Others say you need extended:sly: I'm going to run 5mm spacers in the rear on stock bolts, 8mm in front with extended bolts. Hope for the best!



Thanks for the reply and info about the spacers, I bought rims last night, they were on sale and had free shipping.  Now the search begins to find the tires that will go on them. I am most likely going with 235/35/19.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Did any of you get new TPMS for the new wheels? Or the ones from the old wheels are swappable?

Thanks.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> Did any of you get new TPMS for the new wheels? Or the ones from the old wheels are swappable?
> 
> Thanks.


When I got my wheels I convinced the shop to throw in a new set of TPMS. It was not hard to do because its a pain to swap the sensors. Their first quote to me included swapping the sensors. When I went into my negotiation phase this was the final item I requested.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

jspirate said:


> When I got my wheels I convinced the shop to throw in a new set of TPMS. It was not hard to do because its a pain to swap the sensors. Their first quote to me included swapping the sensors. When I went into my negotiation phase this was the final item I requested.


Great...thanks.


----------



## pdunk25 (Sep 16, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> Did any of you get new TPMS for the new wheels? Or the ones from the old wheels are swappable?


I am currently searching for another set of TMPS sensors for my new wheels, I will be using my old wheels for my winter set, swapping out sensors would be a PITA. So far the cheapest I have found on the internet have been for $61.00 each, those are the OEM ones.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Damn-it man! I want those wheels. I love the look.
> 
> Are you lowered? It looks like it, but it looks like only just a tad. If so, how did you lower such a little bit?
> 
> ...


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Toma23 said:


>


----------



## AnoMeros (Mar 24, 2012)

Toma23 said:


>


So tight.


----------



## SRB-CC (Mar 25, 2012)

Toma23 said:


>


 where did you get these? are they 19's? 


thanks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

*Brushed aliminum side mirror covers*

Where did you get those from.. They are awesome!!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Where did you get those from.. They are awesome!!


 they are OEM sagitta bought from a vw dealer


----------



## AnoMeros (Mar 24, 2012)

Mine are going on tomorrow morning.


----------



## AnoMeros (Mar 24, 2012)

OEM Sagittas are on. Look great. Now for the springs and spacers. The guys at the dealership were drooling.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The Chase: how exactly did you do smoke your tail lights......I don't understand what you mean by 1/2 inch tape....thats the masking tape im assuming. How about the actual tint?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> The Chase: how exactly did you do smoke your tail lights......I don't understand what you mean by 1/2 inch tape....thats the masking tape im assuming. How about the actual tint?


He said he used glass stain. I'm thinking he took the rear lights apart and tinted them from the inside using the tape to mask of the clear circle parts so that only the red sections would be tinted. Or he could've done it from the outside...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It would be too much work from the inside, then u may have sealing issues. I'm going to place a vinyl from he outside only on the red parts. The vinyl has a lifetime guarantee, so U can't beat that. $99 for the entire rear, including the bumper reflectors, professionally installed!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23, what is your exact suspension setup? Looks absolutely perfect to me. The rear is a tad bit higher than the front....In my opinion, thats how it should look! Also, are those the stock R-Line darker tails, or did you add some additional tint to them?

Thanks alot!:thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Toma23, what is your exact suspension setup? Looks absolutely perfect to me. The rear is a tad bit higher than the front....In my opinion, thats how it should look! Also, are those the stock R-Line darker tails, or did you add some additional tint to them?
> 
> Thanks alot!:thumbup:


hey whats up, im on eibach pro-kit springs , as for the taillights they are r-line stock no tints


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> hey whats up, im on eibach pro-kit springs , as for the taillights they are r-line stock no tints


Toma, thanks buddy. Let me just tell you that your car is absolutey perfect. I so wanted the manual tranny, but also wanted the HIDs and sunroof. So i opted to get the Lux Ltd. I do have OEM sagitta wheels on there, R-Line badging on the sides and rear, Aluminum Pedals, LED license plate light, Hyper White DRLs, 35% tint, R-line (Gold Coast) body kit has been installed ...i pick it up today!!!! I mean it looks exactly like yours, which i was hoping for from the beginning, however, i need to tint my taillights and lower it. $400 for stock R-Line tails is just insane. I will tint it and not tint over the white clear circles. Did you add spacers? I never understood the concept behind spacers. I've lowered all my previous vehicles and never used spacers.

Thanks again for sharing your info!!!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> ToI never understood the concept behind spacers. I've lowered all my previous vehicles and never used spacers.


Spacers push the wheel out further from the hub. A current trend in the Euro scene is to poke. This is accomplished by a combination of wheel width and offset. Poke is where the face of the wheel is beyond the outer edge of the top of the fender. This combined with stretched tires allows the car to be lowered more than if the wheel was flush (which is another look that can be accomplished with spacers). Spacers are more common with German cars because they use lug bolts as opposed to studs/lug nuts in Domestic and Japanese cars. It is more involved if you want spacers on a Domestic/Jap since you have to replace the studs with longer ones to accommodate the extra width of the spacer. For Euro cars, you just need longer bolts.

Getting 12mm front/5mm rear spacers for our cars will make the wheels flush with the fender and looks great.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Spacers push the wheel out further from the hub. A current trend in the Euro scene is to poke. This is accomplished by a combination of wheel width and offset. Poke is where the face of the wheel is beyond the outer edge of the top of the fender. This combined with stretched tires allows the car to be lowered more than if the wheel was flush (which is another look that can be accomplished with spacers). Spacers are more common with German cars because they use lug bolts as opposed to studs/lug nuts in Domestic and Japanese cars. It is more involved if you want spacers on a Domestic/Jap since you have to replace the studs with longer ones to accommodate the extra width of the spacer. For Euro cars, you just need longer bolts.
> 
> Getting 12mm front/5mm rear spacers for our cars will make the wheels flush with the fender and looks great.



That's exactly what i expected them to do i guess. YOU PICS ARE ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!


----------



## Champ01 (Aug 22, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Spacers push the wheel out further from the hub. A current trend in the Euro scene is to poke. This is accomplished by a combination of wheel width and offset. Poke is where the face of the wheel is beyond the outer edge of the top of the fender. This combined with stretched tires allows the car to be lowered more than if the wheel was flush (which is another look that can be accomplished with spacers). Spacers are more common with German cars because they use lug bolts as opposed to studs/lug nuts in Domestic and Japanese cars. It is more involved if you want spacers on a Domestic/Jap since you have to replace the studs with longer ones to accommodate the extra width of the spacer. For Euro cars, you just need longer bolts.
> 
> Getting 12mm front/5mm rear spacers for our cars will make the wheels flush with the fender and looks great.




Does everyone agree that with OEM Sagitta's 12mm front and 5mm rear spacers are the best set up? Any brand or type of spacers that are the top choice? Thanks


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Really nice wheels and CC you got!
I think the VW Saggita wheels fit the CC perfectly. Only thing now is to lower your CC, and your car will look stunning!

Picked the Saggita my self when i bought my CC last year, and i`m very happy with that choose.
Tire size 245/35-19.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

CC R line said:


> Really nice wheels and CC you got!
> I think the VW Saggita wheels fit the CC perfectly. Only thing now is to lower your CC, and your car will look stunning!
> 
> Picked the Saggita my self when i bought my CC last year, and i`m very happy with that choose.
> Tire size 245/35-19.



Are the Saggita's 8.5" wide?
Is that why you went with 245/35's instead of 235/35's???

Thanks,

TM


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sagittas are 19x8 et 41


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

thechase said:


> Finally got em' on, went with 235/35/19 Conti Extreme contact DW. Seems like a VERY good tire so far...
> waiting on spacers


looks great. link to where you guys these?


----------



## mousaillon (Jan 5, 2012)

is it me or i just dont find them on the http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/index.php/volkswagen/19-wheels.html


----------

